# Duda con ejercicio de factor de rizo



## julian403 (Sep 15, 2012)

¿Cuál es el factor de rizo de una señal que tiene un rizo pico de 2 [V] sobre un promedio de 50 [V] ? 

r = (Vr(rms) / Vdc )*100  

Vr(rms) = Vr(p) / (2)^(1/2) = 2[V] / (3)^(1/2)  = 1.15 [V] 

r = (1.15 [V] / 50 [V] ) *100 = 2.3% 

Pero en el libro la resolución de dicho ejercicio es 0.028. ¿donde está el error? 

saludos.


----------



## powerful (Sep 15, 2012)

estas colocando 3 por 2


----------



## julian403 (Sep 15, 2012)

Si pero no es que es raiz de 3 en vez de raiz de 2, ya que la onda del rizado se parece a una triangular en vez de una senoidal. 

¿estoy equivocado?


----------



## powerful (Sep 15, 2012)

En la realidad, el rizado tiene forma triangular y emplarías raiz de 3 . Si consideran un ejemplo teórico donde la ondulación es senoidal emplearias raiz de 2.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> Si pero no es que es raiz de 3 en vez de raiz de 2, ya que la onda del rizado se parece a una triangular en vez de una senoidal.
> ¿estoy equivocado?


En eso no estás equivocado.

- A vos, *para una señal triangular* te da 2.3%.
- Al libro, para una señal que según vos *se parece a una triangular* le da 2.8%

Si es "parecida", su factor de forma también será "parecido", pero no el mismo.

¿Que información te da el libro de esa señal?


----------



## julian403 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mira el libro es: electronica teoría de circuitos y dispositivos electrónicos de boylestad. 

En la explicación me dice que como la señal del rizo tiene más una forma de onda triangular se utiliza raiz de 3. Pero en ese ejercicio no me da como pueden ver, no tiene la resolución porque son esos ejercicios al final del capítulo. 

Es algo que me tiene en verdad realmente confundido lo del tema del ripple. Por ejemplo en wikipedia no es raiz de 3 sino de 2. 

Otra cosa que me tiene confundido es el cálculo para el voltaje eficaz del rizo. Según el libro es: 

Vr(rms)=0.385*Vp para media onda 
Vr(rms)=0.308*Vp para onda completa.  

Siendo Vp el voltaje pico de la señal, no el voltaje pico del rizo Vr(p), sino el voltaje pico de la señal. También como se ve difiere del cálculo del voltaje eficaz de la señal senoidal.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> En la explicación me dice que como la señal del rizo tiene más una forma de onda triangular se utiliza raiz de 3.


Es una aproximación. Si la señal es parecida a una triangular y se desconoce (o es una expresión inmanejable) la ecuación exacta ==> para aquellos casos donde lo que interesa es una un valor cercano ==> nada tan lógico como aproximarla por una curva más sencilla. 
Es responsabilidad del usuario saber lo que está haciendo para no cometer errores bestiales y ni siquiera darse cuenta.



> Es algo que me tiene en verdad realmente confundido lo del tema del ripple. Por ejemplo en wikipedia no es raiz de 3 sino de 2.


En otras disciplinas el tamaño es lo que importa, en esta es la forma. Y la forma dependerá de la aplicación que tengas, *no de llamarse ripple*. 
Si es la descarga de un condensador cargado periódicamente por unos diodos será una cosa, si es una bobina de continua alimentada por un puente de diodos otra etc.

La forma que sea, cuanto más se acerque a una triangular el factor tenderá a raíz(3) y cuanto mas se acerque a una senoidal tenderá a raíz(2).
Y no te creas que va a estar comprendido siempre entre estos dos valores. Cuando se trata de pulsos de gran amplitud tiende a 1.



> Otra cosa que me tiene confundido es el cálculo para el voltaje eficaz del rizo. Según el libro es:
> Vr(rms)=0.385*Vp para media onda
> Vr(rms)=0.308*Vp para onda completa.
> 
> Siendo Vp el voltaje pico de la señal, no el voltaje pico del rizo Vr(p), sino el voltaje pico de la señal. También como se ve difiere del cálculo del voltaje eficaz de la señal senoidal


Porque vos estás convencido que %ripple = x Vpp  sin importarte la forma de la señal.

La respuesta la vas a encontrar resolviendo este par de ejercicios aplicando la definición de valor eficaz.

1-  Calcular el Vrms de las componentes armónicas correspondiente a una senoide rectificada media onda.

2-  Calcular el Vrms de las componentes armónicas correspondiente a una senoide rectificada  onda completa.


----------



## powerful (Sep 16, 2012)

julian403, ten en cuente que los valores que re-escribo abajo son para una señal rectificada, tiene una componente contínua,VDC, y una componente alterna Vr(rms) la suma algebraica de ambas te dá el VRMS de la onda ya sea onda completa o media onda. Utiliza pitágoras para la suma , siendo VDC y Vr(rms) los catetos y VRMS la hipotenusa.


"Otra cosa que me tiene confundido es el cálculo para el voltaje eficaz del rizo. Según el libro es: 

Vr(rms)=0.385*Vp para media onda 
Vr(rms)=0.308*Vp para onda completa. 
Siendo Vp el voltaje pico de la señal, no el voltaje pico del rizo Vr(p), sino el voltaje pico de la señal. También como se ve difiere del cálculo del voltaje eficaz de la señal senoidal". 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## julian403 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gracias a todos por la respuesta. Lo último. ¿entonces están bien las fórmulas para calcular el voltaje eficaz del rizo?  
me refiero a: 
Vr(rms)=0.385*Vp 
Vr(rms)=0.308*Vp 

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por la respuesta. Lo último. ¿entonces están bien las fórmulas para calcular el voltaje eficaz del rizo?
> me refiero a:
> Vr(rms)=0.385*Vp
> Vr(rms)=0.308*Vp


 Siiiiiiiii están bien...

Pero acordate que *cada *forma de onda tiene *su propia constante* para el rizo.


Incluso el utlizar para el rizo el valor rms u otro depende de la aplicación. 
Si bien el más frecuente es el rms, para aplicaciones donde lo que interesa es que la relación (Vmax-Vmin)/Vcc o solamente (Vmax-Vmin) esté dentro de determinados márgenes, no se usa el rms porque no sirve, se especifica directamente en relación a los valores max-min.


----------



## julian403 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gracias, necesitaba ese siiii


----------



## chclau (Sep 17, 2012)

mmmm.... vos queres entender el tema, o te alcanza con que las formulitas esten bien?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> mmmm.... vos queres entender el tema, o te alcanza con que las formulitas esten bien?


Bueno... mucha gente asocia recitar una fórmula con entender del tema. 

Pero qué importa si la nota se la ponen a él


----------



## powerful (Sep 17, 2012)

De acuerdo contigo Eduardo!!!,...pero fíjate parece paradójico , mucha gente: "tira verso","chamulla",habla y habla, bla,bla,bla.......Pero, si todo eso que dice no lo sintetiza en una ecuación , personalmente no le creo, necesito fórmulas , números, demostraciones, experimentaciones replicables, estadística, etc.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## julian403 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yo busco entender el tema pero las explicaciones que he encontrado en las bibliografías son diferentes. En wiki por ejemplo me dice que es sobre raiz de dos en el libro sobre raiz de tres y le doy la razon ya que la onda del ripple tiene una forma de onda triangular. 

Mi necesidad de saber bien la fórmula es porque mañana tengo un parcial de esto y el profesor lo unico que quiere es formulas correctas nada mas


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> Mi necesidad de saber bien la fórmula es porque mañana tengo un parcial de esto y el profesor lo unico que quiere es formulas correctas nada mas



A veeeeeer... En el parcial te piden el %ripple de un pulso rectangular de Vp=100V y ciclo de trabajo 1% 
¿Que hacés?


----------



## julian403 (Sep 17, 2012)

Me mataste. Porque no decis que rectificador es, si de media onda o onda completa


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2012)

No es ningún rectificador, es lo que dije: Un pulso rectangular de 1% ciclo de trabajo (duty cycle)


Ninguna de las constantes que viste te sirve  ¿Como lo resolvés entonces?


Edito:  Si te gusta pensar en rectificadores, imaginemos que se trata de una fuente switching  y esta es la señal que tenés a la entrada del filtro del secundario.


----------



## powerful (Sep 17, 2012)

Eduardo sería interesante conocer si en la currícula de los estudios de julian403 le han enseñado integrales y mayor aún a hallar el Valor RMS de cualquier tipo señal. ya que Boylestad se utiliza en institutos donde el nivel de las matemáticas es muy elemental ,casi nada.


----------



## julian403 (Sep 17, 2012)

la verdad que no tengo idea de como calcular el factor de rizado de esa forma


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2012)

Powerful: Si está diciendo que tiene un parcial, supongo que está en la facultad. Y si está en la facultad, este es un ejercicio que dependiendo por supuesto de sus planes de estudio lo vería en el 3er año (2do como mucho) y las matemáticas que necesita pertenecen a Análisis I que es de 1er año.
Claro que puede ser que en realidad no sea así --> en ese caso olvidémonos de todo lo que escribí.


Julian403: Si querés realmente entender porque cambian tanto esas constantes  primero vas a tener que hacer unos cuantos ejercicios aplicando la definición de factor de rizo --> para eso vas a tener que evaluar un par de integrales, la primera para conocer la componente continua y la segunda para conocer el valor eficaz de las componentes armónicas.

Recién después de haber sufrido en los desarrollos con diferentes formas de onda, calculo que vas a haber entendido realmente como es la cosa y a partir de ahí sí --> aprendete_de_memoria/anotate/acordate_donde_estan  todas las fórmulas que quieras, ya no hace falta la tortura.


----------

